# Bundesliga 21-23 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## BettingIsNice (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a little try at Cottbus to draw against Bayern. Worth since Bayern are nothing these days.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 24, 2008)

BettingIsNice said:
			
		

> Just a little try at Cottbus to draw against Bayern. Worth since Bayern are nothing these days.


Nope, but good try mate


----------



## Laguna (Nov 24, 2008)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> BettingIsNice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good try Mr. Skywalker


----------

